# ISO Sulcata Tortoise



## Atubbs03 (Sep 1, 2018)

Our family is looking to adopt a sulcata tortoise. We live in Arkansas, have a fenced yard, have a tortoise table, and would be able to provide an area for it when it gets larger. We have a RES now that we have had for 5 years. We have two kids, 2 dogs, and cats. We love animals!


----------



## TechnoCheese (Sep 1, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!
Tables are no good for sulcatas. They’re open topped, so the heat and humidity they need will leave. Can you cover it with as little ventilation as possible?

Please give these a read 
How To Raise A Healthy Sulcata Or Leopard, Version 2.0 https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php...ealthy-Sulcata-Or-Leopard,-Version-2.0.79895/ 

For Those Who Have a Young Sulcata... https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/For-Those-Who-Have-a-Young-Sulcata....76744/ 

Beginner Mistakes https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Beginner-Mistakes.45180/


----------



## Atubbs03 (Sep 1, 2018)

It has an open and covered portion. The light pictured is the night light.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Sep 1, 2018)

Atubbs03 said:


> It has an open and covered portion. The light pictured is the night light.



It needs to be completely enclosed.

Night lights should not be used. They can see both the color and the light, so not only does it keep them up at night, but it causes hem to eat their substrate and confuses them because it makes their world red. Instead, a ceramic heat emitter should be used.

How large is the enclosure? Is it tall enough to hold 4 inches of substrate without the tortoise escaping? Is it sealed to protect the wood from rotting with the humidity and damp substrate? It looks pretty small, but that might just be the picture.

Please be sure to read those links


----------



## TechnoCheese (Sep 1, 2018)

The light also needs to be hanging straight down, and not at an angle.


----------



## murray.a (Jan 20, 2019)

Have you found a sulcata?


----------

